#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  My Thai chilli plant, the life and death of

## dirtydog

This will be a sad tale following the life and death of my chilli plant, at the moment they are about a week old so we got a bit of time before they die.

Now suppoesedly they are Hungarian chilli plants, well they were supposed to be Hungarian seeds anyway, personally I think there was a misunderstanding between the farang who gave them to his girlfriend to give to my girlfriend, Hungary isn't reknowned for its chilli plants I don't think, so here they are as little babies.

----------


## lom

> Hungary isn't reknowned for its chilli plants I don't think


They are well known for their paprikas, ranging from sweet ones to very spicy ones.
Same family as chilli , isn't it?

----------


## dirtydog

You could be right, I just assumed the word "hungry Hungary" had got them confused, we shall no soon if they don't die  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

My lot died down as things got cooler, but I'm assured by our Isarn gardener they'll spring back to life as it warms up.

H'mmm.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  At least they're not Hungarian.

----------


## Bluecat

> I think there was a misunderstanding between the farang who gave them to his girlfriend


These are from Hungary, very valuable.
Well, I'll give them to Dirtydog... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Well I am going to listen to Blue Cat on this one

Blue Cat Mad Hungarian Chili Beer from Blue Cat Brew Pub, a Spice/Herb/Vegetable style beer: An unofficial page for Blue Cat Mad Hungarian Chili Beer from Blue Cat Brew Pub in Rock Island, Illinois , United States of America

----------


## Bluecat

Not such a bad idea after all.
Dirtydog has the chilli already.
We just need to ram up the production... :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

They look a bit leggy and weak, should have had max light when shoots first showed.
look here  Chilli Growing

----------


## dirtydog

I think they mean max UK light, max Thai light would have killed them outright.

----------


## blackgang

I tried to grow Jalapenios, got the seed to germinate and had a bunch of healthy plants, but have done it a couple of times and they seem to die right after we set them out or at least never live to bloom and start to fruit.

----------


## Topper

The stuff I've started from seeds seems to have gotten about an inch or two tall and just stopped, except for an okra plant and the basil.  I've fertilized, watered...but nothing.

----------


## Spin

> Hungary isn't reknowned for its chilli plants


You need to forget about farang chilli plants and get thai master race chilli plants, only then will you realise a crop of the worlds best chilli's.

You've been here long enough to know this already :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blauton

hi all
there is to much seed in the planter, the plants race to the litgt, and loose so the power for a normal growth.
the substrate seems to wet,
havent u drilled drainwaterholes in the planters bottom?

----------


## dirtydog

I assume there are holes in the bottom, got to admit I forgot to look, anyway they are looking much healthier now.

----------


## oldgit

I still think they will die as they are rather leggy, hope Im'e wrong, should be divided and each plant put in pot about the size the bunch are in, and fill with potting compost to within half inch or 15mm from top of pot, do you intend to grow them on in a bigger pot or plant outside in the ground?

----------


## dirtydog

They will be moved to pots pretty soon, we got tonnes of erm  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

I think I got tons of erm also, what is erm?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I'd spray them rather than water everyday and make sure there are holes in the bottom of the cups so the soil doesn't get soggy, as noted above. They do look a bit sad, DD.

----------


## dirtydog

> They do look a bit sad, DD.


Yeah I don't talk to them so it's understandable, I am waiting to see which one has the ginger hair syndrome, ie the weakest one, I shall name it "harry" and slowly torture it to death  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Would have helped if you had planted the seed in a shallow tray.   They look very 'leggy' to me - you could easily damage the stems when transplanting.

----------


## Topper

My chili plants are about an inch tall now...but something is nibbling on the leaves and "topping" my tomato plants as well.  Its starting to piss me off.

I thought that chilli plants were pretty much immune to that sort of thing.

----------


## Propagator

^Just try a little misting with soapy water - might help

----------


## dirtydog

I have had problems with those white insects before with chili plants, tomato plants I seem to always have problems with them and the successful ones end up with only one or 2 tomatos, seem to be a right pig to grow out here.

Anyway, my chili plants are thriving although growing at a slow pace, no deaths to report as of yet.

----------


## dirtydog

Quite disappointed in the time they are taking to grow, don't think any have died but I think not having any direct sun light is helping out my little baby chili plants.

----------


## lom

> Quite disappointed in the time they are taking to grow, don't think any have died


They will, they will..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Looks very much like when I bought a lot of different flower and vegetable seeds in Sweden and brought here.
In 3-4 days all of them came up (usually takes weeks back there).
Then they stopped growing, no vegetables or flowers to be recognised, only leafs.
We ended their life by stop watering them after a couple of weeks of no progress. :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Looks as though they are ready to prick out DD.    They are not a quick growing plant after germination.    Probably 2 to 3 month before they get the 5th pair of leaves then should be planted to individual pots, then could be another 4 months before fruiting.    It does depend on the variety.

----------

